# I'm Broken



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well some of you may remember I tore my left quad at the knee around 5 months ago,I took 3 weeks off and it healed up went back to work and it was ok until around last week where it just seems to have gone like it was.
The last two days has been awful,its been very painful pain was going down my left calf,swelled up again around the knee,struggling to get around and work and to top it all of I have done something to my right ankle because thats ruddy painful too.
If its still like this tomorrow I am going back to the doctor to see whats going on,probably explains why I have been so miserable.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Get yourself referred to a specialist mate. Sounds serious


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Cleaned the alloys on the Subaru 10 days ago and the pain in both knees was unreal.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

My MIL tripped when getting on the bus and twisted her knee Took her best part of 9 months to recover. If you have been bending and kneeling at work then it will take longer to heal.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its awful,I can see this ruining my year.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Not doing too well Ross. Time for bionic body components me thinks. Nothing worse than being stopped in your tracks by bad muscle or joint pains.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I hate it,come spring time I want to be out clocking up some serious walking miles.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

You have to let your body lead you mate. Take it as easy as you can and build up slowly. i tore a calf years ago and took best part of a year to get back to where I started.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I hate taking it easy really does my head in.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry to read this mate and I know how hard you've been working over the last year or so with your health, giving up the booze ect. It must be extremely frustrating for you, not to mention extremely painful ! I know you don't need pushing but get back to the Docs and make sure you get the treatment you need to get yourself back on the right road. 

The reason I say this is because about 20 months ago my father "hurt" his shoulder and although at the time my mother begged him he waited an age before he got it looked at and the upshot was he was just given some very strong pain killers and told it would take time to get better ! Like so many men of his vintage he soldiered on until he was struggling to work and the pain is now almost unbearable. This week he finally (against the advice of his GP !) got a scan and has been told that he has a partially torn tendon, two torn to the point of being detached and a detached muscle in his arm, he will be having an operation to sort it all within the next few months !

If my Mother hadn’t pushed him to get a second opinion he would have accepted the GP’s “advice” and would have been living with it for who knows how long !

Good luck mate


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its hugely frustrating,I am one of those people who does not know when to stop.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you ever find something not to moan about??? Every post you make on here makes you sound more like a miserable ****!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Do you ever find something not to moan about??? Every post you make on here makes you sound more like a miserable ****!


Chill out mate and I couldn't disagree more, perhaps we read different threads but thats not the impression I get when I read Ross's posts !

Is it not fair to suggest that what people post on a forum is only a "snippet" of their life, this is after all only the internet !

Or should we read things into almost all threads and the posts contained within them, if so look at this post from another thread, doesn't paint a rosie picture of the writer does it 



> But I'm 22, and if I'm still in this position at 27, I'd rarther kill myself now...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> Chill out mate and I couldn't disagree more, perhaps we read different threads but thats not the impression I get when I read Ross's posts !
> 
> Is it not fair to suggest that what people post on a forum is only a "snippet" of their life, this is after all only the internet !
> 
> Or should we read things into almost all threads and the posts contained within them, if so look at this post from another thread, doesn't paint a rosie picture of the writer does it


Yeah, you found one post out of all of mine, find one post from Ross that's actually positive, it'll be like finding a sober irishman!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sitting here in agony struggling to walk around I am _so_ sorry I am not on top of the world.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Ross, I know how hard it can be taking it easy but sometimes it has to be done 

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Did some ligaments in my foot in May Ross and took till November before it felt right im still taking it very easy on it not been out on the mountain bike since May :-( dont want to undo all my recovery by jumping on it too soon


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Went into the Hospital and there wanting me in for an ultrasound or an X ray on Monday,I have to say it but it feels like its gone again.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Do what ever you have to mate, if you have to rest or have physio then do it, you'll be glad you did once its behind you.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I know but I am getting really frustrated already.The pain is awful right now so bad I feel sick.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Rest it and take it very very easy. If you try and push it now you could do more damage and have the potential for it to affect you for the rest of your life. Suffer from boredom for a few months, rather than a life time of nagging aching pain.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My right knee is painful now if that goes I am finished.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ross said:


> My right knee is painful now if that goes I am finished.


Fighting spirit, optimism and a positive outlook will help your medication, doctors and hospital treatment, negativity will keep you down. Ive had a dodgy knee for six months now, most probably not as serious as yours, old age is creeping into my bones, you've a long way to go before such worries. I read posts on this forum and others and realise and appreciate how lucky I am and things could be so much worse


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am trying to keep positive but its hard with the sickening pain right and the fact its not easy walking around right now.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Ross
Your body is trying to compensate for the injured leg and you subconsciously are using the other leg more for balance, movement etc and thats why its starting to hurt, its not used to being used as much. You need to get it sorted asap. I hurt my hip playing squash and the way i had to walk caused my knee to go and i had to have an operation to put it right. It will get sorted mate but i found resting at every opertunity helped.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I did hear the doctor saying he would not use surgery yet,the thought of surgery fills me with so much fear I would probably refuse it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

So it turns out I have somehow injured my knee joint on top of tearing my quad,ultrasound showed fluid in my knee.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ross said:


> Its awful,I can see this ruining my year.


Only if you let it Ross, keep strong :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ross said:


> So it turns out I have somehow injured my knee joint on top of tearing my quad,ultrasound showed fluid in my knee.


There isn't by chance a wee bit of splinter, this is particularly common with football players, pretty sure John Terry and Jamie Rednap had this!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its doing my head in,they would like me to hobble around on crutches and do nowt for a month but there is no way I am doing that,I can be the most stubborn person going.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> Its doing my head in,they would like me to hobble around on crutches and do nowt for a month.


If thats what they are telling you to do then you do it mate, it may get on your top note in the short term but if you don't get on top of this problem it could bother you for years to come

Sorry to sound a bit abrupt but you can't  about, you really do need to do the right thing !


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^^

This.

Do what you are told Ross and hope you get better soon.

If it's any consolation at least you will be hobbling around when the weather is pants rather than the summer.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ross said:


> So it turns out I have somehow injured my knee joint on top of tearing my quad,ultrasound showed fluid in my knee.


What exactly has your doctor reccomend you do? When I tore a muscle in my knee I was given strict instructions to rest the knee for a minimum of one week keeping it in an elevated position, applying cold packs to reduce swelling and taking Ibruprofen, once the swelling had reduced to start using hot compresses to get the blood circulating. It has taken ages to heal and although it still gives me gip it is definitely on the mend.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

None of them really gave me a straight answer.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ross said:


> None of them really gave me a straight answer.


Well go somewhere and get a straight answer.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

That sounds like house maids knee Ross?



pester your doctor? ask to see the practice nurse or physio?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Kinda Andy but its not that.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ross said:


> Kinda Andy but its not that.


How do yo know? You said that none of your doctors have given you a straight answer.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Because my knee cap is not red,tender or swollen http://www.patient.co.uk/health/Housemaid's-Knee-(Prepatellar-Bursitis).htm


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> There isn't by chance a wee bit of splinter, this is particularly common with football players, pretty sure John Terry and Jamie Rednap had this!


No its not splintered :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ross said:


> Its doing my head in,they would like me to hobble around on crutches and do nowt for a month but there is no way I am doing that,I can be the most stubborn person going.


All things in perspective say you live till your 80, a month is nothing.

If you don't do what the doc says you could have plastic knees by the time your 40.

I have a poor left knee and never done what the doctor said about 15 years ago. It's a long journey and quite a sore one in the winter.

Its actually sore right now and I am lying on the couch. Elevate your leg when your sleeping if you haven't already had the fluid out and once your better get a bike and ride and ride and ride to strengthen your knee with a low impact.

Get her DONE! :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thing is I don't want to be around when I am 80,lucky if I am here at 40


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ross said:


> Thing is I don't want to be around when I am 80


You'll see me out after all the dieting ! A keyhole surgery isn't bad but it is a quite a recovery.

The stage your at just now is really short term so I'd opt with that.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nobody is performing surgery on me.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ross said:


> Nobody is performing surgery on me.


Apart from a leggy, swiss blonde. :argie: hubba hubba.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ross said:


> Nobody is performing surgery on me.


You won't do this and not having that, yet you issue bulletins to the world as to your physical condition on a regular basis, doing my head in, you need inspiration but doubt you'll take it, if you want to see what real men can do follow this rather than bleating on here.

http://www.race2recovery.co.uk/


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I know about those guys and respect them,I don't need any inspiration to get better I have serious determination to get back to normal ASAP.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ross said:


> I know about those guys and respect them,I don't need any inspiration to get better I have serious determination to get back to normal ASAP.


Excellent, good to hear:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Still hugely frustrated.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ross said:


> Still hugely frustrated.


That's just part of it, it is only 4 weeks.

Is your main fear regaining some of the weight you have lost (I'm not stick thin) just trying to find out why you are adverse to a little time of recouperation ?

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

4 weeks?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Leg feels a bit better now.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Leg feels a bit better tonight.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Really painful tonight,its really starting to get me down


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Awful pain tonight I really don't know how much more of this I can take.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This is a good read on what I have done to my leg http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=A00294


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Go & see a specialist Ross, tears can take years to mend mate.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been resting and its somehow swollen up and gone blue again plus I can feel it going down my calf and shin


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well it seems to be getting a little better,two weeks ago I could hardly walk but now I can with not too much pain mind you its still painful.
Been trying to walk a mile a day to stop it getting too weak,sitting around not doing anything is not good for it at all.
Its still getting me down,felt really low these past few days.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Ross, can you get to a gym and do some very light-resistance indoor cycling, see how that feels?
As it´s closed-chain movement I can´t see how it would do any harm, obviously if it hurts, stop.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I can but I don't want to go to a gym.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am ready for the scrapheap guys,since Thursday I have been suffering with awful lower back pain just sitting is torture. Been trying out some lower back but with my torn quad thats proving difficult.
I feel like I have the body of a 43 year old not a 23 year old.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Ahem!

I am 41 and actually feel pretty fit nowadays. Certainly fitter than when I was 31 and drinking and smoking loads.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Just using a form of expression Adam.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I know Ross and I was only jesting with you.

Sorry, I should have stuck a  at the end.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I think my quad is finally starting to heal now,its still painful but is starting to feel stronger.If it is sore it tends to settle down quicker which is a good sign.
But I can see me being off for another month,no point going back and ending up at square one.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm whimpering this morning as I've just come back from hospital having had a camera up me nose and down my throat to check out my hiatus hernia. Can't swallow properly yet and my eyes and nose won't stop running because of the horrible anesthetic stuff they've sprayed into my throat. Can't eat or drink for a couple of hours and I'm straving..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

That sounds awful but on the bright side if the wife is cooking......:lol:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

...


----------

